# Internal server Error



## Adillo303 (Aug 29, 2008)

Since yesterday afternoon, I have been getting funny errors when visiting the site. I get a page cannot be displayed and in the tab in IE7, it says HTTP 500 internal server error. I may have to hit refresh up to 5 times to get the protal page up. I have gotten the same results with Firefox on another computer, so I cannot blame the browser or computer.

Anyone else seeing thei?

TIA AC


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 29, 2008)

Adillo, see thread from 2-3 days ago titled: Anyone else getting this message. There have been a few problems. 



​


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

That page is killing me on my laptop. My other two computers and I only need to hit refresh once, but my laptop is a different story. I'm not sure why I'm having more problems with it, they all run IE7 and XP OS.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Pacanis, you refresh once per visit or you only had to refresh once?

Everytime I visit I get "Page can not be displayed" and have to refresh.  Sometimes even browsing this site I get the same thing.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

Well Jeeks, nevermind..... I just had to hit refresh three times on my office pc to get the portal page to reload and I've been surfing here, using portal, for almost an hour. Seems like one of those intermittant bugs, like the page scrolling down. Keeps us on our toes.


----------

